# Question about Flexible Sig.



## bfargis (May 31, 2001)

I am going up to base this Monday for my 1st Flex Sg. and have some fears about it. My question to the group is what to expect and how awful is it? Any prep advice? Thanks in advance for your support and advice.


----------



## honeybee (Sep 12, 1999)

Bfargis, When I had my flex sig done, it was in the office and they had me do an enema at the office before hand, because I was extremely constipated at the time I was already in much pain, it took three enema's at once to get things moving and then they did the test, it really hurt. They put air into your intestines to open up and see what's going on, when they started the air I almost jumped off the table. The doc told me that people with IBS have a hard time with the air, but I think that I was already very sore from being so constipated that it didn't help. I can't say that it will bother you as much as it did me, but I can say that I was very sore for several days after. I sincerely hope that your experience is much better. Good luck and hang in there.


----------



## jb2 (Jan 6, 2002)

May I suggest you pop up to the top of this board and look under MEDICAL TESTS for info on this procedure.Wishing you well for Monday.Regards


----------



## sabry (Oct 14, 2001)

hi, I was also very scared of this test, but the procedure was not so painful...and i'm very very sensitive in the bowels....the only pain I had was during the day after the test because of the air that was trapped inside but the next day I was ok and went to work.....Many wishes.....


----------

